# The Patricia Petibon appreciation thread



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, my friends, I love this woman. While her coloratura is not as agile as some other sopranos', pay attention to the fullness and _chaleur_ of her beautiful voice:






And her red hair kills me every time:


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

And here's the good news. On her website there used to be a wonderful video of her recording the Queen of Night aria, but it was removed, and only a poor quality youtube copy seemed to be left. Well - not so. Here's the original, rediscovered:

Petibon recording Queen of Night aria


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> And here's the good news. On her website there used to be a wonderful video of her recording the Queen of Night aria, but it was removed, and only a poor quality youtube copy seemed to be left. Well - not so. Here's the original, rediscovered:
> 
> Petibon recording Queen of Night aria


Outstanding! I knew the poor quality youtube copy and indeed this one has much better sound which very much increases the enjoyment.:tiphat:

And here she is in her applauded Les Indes Galantes performance:










 here she enters at 1:58, a delightful clip!!!


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

and she is, argueably, more fun to watch than Maria Callas.......,


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

classidaho said:


> and she is, argueably, more fun to watch than Maria Callas.......,


Well, it depends, Maria Callas was very enticing too, and had great stage presence.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I think she was great in Cosi fan tutte at the Salzburg festival a few years ago. 

I sometimes wish I had her natural haircolour, I've dyed my hair red a couple of times but it washes out after a week, it's extremely high maintenance.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

karenpat said:


> I sometimes wish I had her natural haircolour, I've dyed my hair red a couple of times but it washes out after a week, it's extremely high maintenance.


Umm, I'm suspicious. Doesn't seem that natural to me. Not always the same red, and the colour above is just too homogenous. In this video there are definitely roots.

(Trust me, I know what I'm talking about, I've spent years avoiding my natural mouse brown, whereas my daughter is a natural redhead and hates it, she's sick of the "gingers have no soul" taunts at school).


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Umm, I'm suspicious. Doesn't seem that natural to me. Not always the same red, and the colour above is just too homogenous. In this video there are definitely roots.




 That's very disappointing, Natalie! This was supposed to be a Patricia Petibon *appreciation* thread, not a Patricia-Petibon-is-not-a-true-redhead thread!

Now I'm shocked... part of my intense attraction for her is what I had assumed was her lush natural red hair.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Elgarian said:


> And here's the good news. On her website there used to be a wonderful video of her recording the Queen of Night aria, but it was removed, and only a poor quality youtube copy seemed to be left. Well - not so. Here's the original, rediscovered:
> 
> Petibon recording Queen of Night aria


I love it! Not only Petibon, but I really like the young Harding. Love their energy!


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

+1 I believe they feed on each other.........it's wonderful!


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

mamascarlatti said:


> Umm, I'm suspicious. Doesn't seem that natural to me. Not always the same red, and the colour above is just too homogenous. In this video there are definitely roots.
> 
> (Trust me, I know what I'm talking about, I've spent years avoiding my natural mouse brown, whereas my daughter is a natural redhead and hates it, she's sick of the "gingers have no soul" taunts at school).


it must be my hair's susceptibility to the dye then


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Almaviva said:


> OK, my friends, I love this woman. While her coloratura is not as agile as some other sopranos', pay attention to the fullness and _chaleur_ of her beautiful voice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Oui_. She has cute expressivity and lovely timbre. . . and of course winsome good looks never hurt either. _;D_ . . . I like her in Christie's _Entführung_.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

she's cute as a button. I'm not that fond of her singing, but hey, can't win every time


----------

